# I want to router some grooves



## Cordy (22 Feb 2017)

Hi, 
I want to router some grooves about 8mm wide and about 6mm deep in 50mm x 50mm walnut
The lengths are about 12 inches, I need to start and finish with a taper to zero about 25mm from each end
Something like this except tapered from each end






I just want to have one groove down the centre of each stick
In the past I have seen Youtubes of similar but can't find them

Is it possible to do this using in table router?
Thanks for any help


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Feb 2017)

Tack a tapered waste piece to the face (maybe with hot melt?) and route through it?


----------



## Cordy (22 Feb 2017)

Phil
As I need to do both ends; would the tapered triangles not suspend the piece ?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Feb 2017)

Yes, it would rock as it went over the centre, but you'd be holding it tight to the table and tight to the fence. If it worried you you could route them separately - you'd just need to hold the piece down when the cutter came out of the first half. At least that's how I visualise it.


----------



## transatlantic (22 Feb 2017)

You could build a dado jig like the one below and simply put something under the far end to raise it up


----------



## sunnybob (22 Feb 2017)

If I read correctly, you want to start at level, then 50 mm in you want a groove to start going deep, and then after reaching max depth start to climb back to level and finish 50 mm from the other end.
Yes?
Is there a flat depth on the run?
If not have you worked out the angle needed for each slope?

Either way thats a complicated jig youre going to need, and no, I dont think that could be done properly on a table mounted router.


----------



## LancsRick (22 Feb 2017)

Transatlantic's is a nice easy approach if you just want a linear taper.


----------



## Cordy (22 Feb 2017)

> Is there a flat depth on the run?


Yes Bob, just like the photo except starting and ending at zero from both ends

On YouTube I've seen this in the past -- has a generic name; unfortunately I can't find it now #-o


----------



## mindthatwhatouch (22 Feb 2017)

Dado jig as per Transatlantic's post, with a ramp at each end for the router to rise up for the taper.


----------



## RobinBHM (22 Feb 2017)

Maybe use a groover and run on the side with a shaped template.

https://www.trenddirectuk.com/34-220tc

It depends whether the cutter would reach down to the centre of 25mm plus say a 6mm template -hand held routing, it could be done in a table in theory but projection would be limited


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Feb 2017)

I can't help thinking there's a bit of over thinking here - the pieces to be grooved are only 12" x 2" x 2" and the grooves only 1/4" to nothing.


----------



## AndyT (22 Feb 2017)

phil.p":tukiqyyl said:


> I can't help thinking there's a bit of over thinking here - the pieces to be grooved are only 12" x 2" x 2" and the grooves only 1/4" to nothing.



I think you've got a point, Phil. It's one of those cases where using an electric router means you have to come up with some sort of jig. If you leave the router out of your thinking and use hand tools, there are some really simple options.

I think I would just draw some pencil lines where the grooves are wanted, clamp a guide batten in place, and plane a groove down with a small round, starting at the deep end and working back to the start. Move the batten, repeat. 

An experienced worker would not need the batten - the length of the plane gets the line straight after the first couple of passes.


----------



## transatlantic (23 Feb 2017)

AndyT":3dmmn7iv said:


> phil.p":3dmmn7iv said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help thinking there's a bit of over thinking here - the pieces to be grooved are only 12" x 2" x 2" and the grooves only 1/4" to nothing.
> ...



Assuming you have the necessary hand tools!


----------



## AndyT (23 Feb 2017)

Yebbut... a small round will only cost a few quid, even on eBay. Less than a single router cutter.


----------



## Chip shop (28 Feb 2017)

To be honest that looks like pretty standard ring fence or guide bearing stuff. I'm assuming that the bottom of the housing or groove, in long section. will look like this:




It pretty much has to be done side on and face down to the machine, so cut a template that suits, allowing for the size of the guide bearing or ring fence. You'll need a pretty fancy router cutter though. Something like this:

https://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/Ra ... ml#aT2303B


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Feb 2017)

I assumed the tapers to be running from the centre outwards?


----------



## Chip shop (28 Feb 2017)

Maybe I misunderstood, but:



> I need to start and finish with a taper to zero about 25mm from each end
> Something like this except tapered from each end



Sounds like a dished groove to me.


----------



## Cordy (28 Feb 2017)

Cheers Chip
I have ordered the T2305B-1/2 from Wealden -- That's my birthday [5th March] present taken care of :lol:

It's like your sketch what I want
Only a novice at woodwork -- retired gardener


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Feb 2017)

Have a good St. Piran's Day.


----------



## Cordy (28 Feb 2017)

Phil
New one on me  

My sister was born 30th May -- St. Joan of Arc Feast Day

They named her Anne 

edit; I probably won't enjoy my birthday
Being forced to go out with family for meal
I'd rather be playing with wood in my garage

:roll:


----------

